# Saddle Vader



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

Just figured I would post a review of this saddle since I have not really seen any online so far.. I needed something cheap and better than a squishy gel saddle for my commuter. I picked up one of the Saddle Vader VD666 Selle Italia knock offs. Its is not bad. I will say that I have never been on a super expensive saddle just as a disclaimer. 

So far I have only logged 50 miles on it commuting. I am going to try a longer 40-50 mile ride on it eventually on my road bike and see how it feels. For $20 shipped it's not bad. We will see how long it lasts. As of now I am pretty satisfied. Stitching and material seems to be decent. The claimed weight is 220g but I have not weighed it.


----------



## wmsx4 (May 2, 2008)

I have about 150 miles on one of these. So far I am very pleased. It was really squeaky at first, bit I hit it with a little silicone spray and that took care of the problem. It has not made a sound since. Can't beat it for the money.


----------



## kmancrx (Aug 16, 2008)

wmsx4 said:


> I have about 150 miles on one of these. So far I am very pleased. It was really squeaky at first, bit I hit it with a little silicone spray and that took care of the problem. It has not made a sound since. Can't beat it for the money.



Which model did you get?


----------



## wmsx4 (May 2, 2008)

kmancrx said:


> Which model did you get?[/QUOTE
> 
> The VD666 - same as yours. I really like it.


----------



## snippy (Dec 27, 2009)

Bought mine this spring for a build. Light, cheap, comfortable. Broke this weekend (one of the rails at a bend) after ~2000 miles. Disappointed? Yes, but I definitely got my $15 worth. Glad it broke on a training ride and not in a race.

If you ride regularly and are thinking of buying one, don't get the "steel" rails version. They seem to be mild steel that was bent poorly. I'd get TI or Cromo next time.


----------



## snippy (Dec 27, 2009)

double post


----------



## Pep-O-Mint (Dec 6, 2010)

I just ordered the VD666 Flow in Red for my new Bianchi Via Nirone 7 Sora. My next step is to pick up some KeO pedals in red. Anyone know a good place to get a good price on the KeOs?


----------



## TexasPedaler (Jun 7, 2012)

I have the VD-1112 2011 model for over a year now and I have logged over 600 miles on it and it has been fine. I used it on my old road bike and now on my new one. For the price and good quality you can't go wrong for $20.


----------



## budkid (Dec 15, 2010)

I picked up a Vader saddle on ebay for less than $15. It has been a nice saddle for my singe speed. I would definitely buy another for a cheap build.


----------



## Bremerradkurier (May 25, 2012)

Some ironic marketing humor selling something with model names of "VD" just a layer of fabric and chamois away from one's naughty bits.


----------



## qwksti (May 18, 2012)

thanks for the post i was looking at one of these...


----------

